# Bradley[Chelsea] Manning Files to Run for Maryland's US Senate Seat



## ThunderHorse (Jan 13, 2018)

O Dios Mio: Chelsea Manning files for U.S. Senate bid in Maryland


----------



## Braz (Jan 14, 2018)

I have no words for this...


----------



## Andoni (Jan 14, 2018)

I hope it gets no votes and loses money and resources on the campaign.

Edited for pronouns/to add: Reading that article was sickening to me. Fuck that guy.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 14, 2018)

Manning is running in a Dem primary. Manning will lose handily, and never see the general election. There are others both more qualified and higher ranking in the leftist pantheon that will see to it.


----------



## AWP (Jan 14, 2018)

Reset the clock on her 15 minutes, that's all this is.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 14, 2018)

The traitor could win the election and still be found unqualified to assume the seat due to the conviction under the Espionage Act.  There's precedent for this--Berger.


----------



## Poccington (Jan 14, 2018)

Holy shitballs.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2018)

She’s kinda hot.


----------



## Poccington (Jan 14, 2018)

Let's never forget that our glorious heroine Chelsea, lover of transparency and the truth... Really doesn't like talking about Wikileaks.

'I'm not going to have that debate right now': Chelsea Manning really doesn't want to talk about WikiLeaks

Clownshoes.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 14, 2018)

I say this without any hint of irony: “Fucking libs!”


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 14, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> She’s kinda hot.
> 
> View attachment 20944




Thanks!  There is vomit all over a perfectly good keyboard.X-D


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 14, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> She’s kinda hot.
> 
> View attachment 20944


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 14, 2018)

@Ooh-Rah so you like guys who've been hit over the face with a shovel?


----------



## Poccington (Jan 14, 2018)

Can we ban @Ooh-Rah please?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> @Ooh-Rah so you like guys who've been hit over the face with a shovel?



She's kinda got that sexy school teacher look...not to mention the tactical flashlight resting on her 5.11 backpack!


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 14, 2018)

@Ooh-Rah I had to do a double take on your last post. II thought you typed "tactical fleshlight".


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 14, 2018)

@Ooh-Rah dear jesus, I feel like the scene out of Vikings where Half-Dan says: "She wasn't a woman" Bjorn "so, was that a problem?"


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 14, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> She's kinda got that sexy school teacher look...not to mention the tactical flashlight resting on her 5.11 backpack!
> 
> View attachment 20946




So I wonder when its calendar is coming out? I can see it all now on a future SI calendar publicatio. Hell, I'll bet they can get a rush done with government funding so the year 2018 can feature this creature on all 12 months.

Crap, that nausea is coming back again, gotta go now.


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 14, 2018)

Red Flag 1 said:


> So I wonder when its calendar is coming out? I can see it all now on a future SI calander publicatio. Hell, i'll bet they can get a rush done with government funding so the year 2018 can feature this creature on all 12 months.



I'm actually sick today and @Ooh-Rah and yourself are only making it worse. You both can expect my medical bills FedEx'd overnight to wherever you reside.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 14, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> She’s kinda hot.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 14, 2018)

Poccington said:


> Holy shitballs.


whether

Which begs the question as to whether a man-made poon can get a yeast infection, or is it straight up blue waffle the first time the front to back rule is transgressed.
Perhaps it depends on how healed up the penectomy is, too.


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2018)

Frank S. said:


> blue waffle



What’s a blue waffle?


----------



## Muppet (Jan 14, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What’s a blue waffle?



GO LOOK IT UP! DO IT! LET US KNOW WHAT YOU FIND!!!!!

M.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 14, 2018)

This fucking mouth breather makes me sick. You know. I really try to accept folks for what they are but I may catch static from some here but this nonsense makes me want to punch a bag of babies. The only thing worse than this is the entire general neutral nonsense. I used to not give a fuck but the older I get, the more I hate people. Flame away brothers and sisters.....

M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2018)

@Muppet 

This week’s moment moment of Zen...


----------



## Muppet (Jan 14, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Muppet
> 
> This week’s moment moment of Zen...
> 
> View attachment 20948



Make it red rocks in Sedona, AZ and I'm in!

M.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 14, 2018)

Couldn't even serve ethically while in service, what makes anyone think that while serving as a member of Congress anything would be different? I'm all for felons getting a second chance at life, but not this one for what he did.


----------



## Dame (Jan 15, 2018)

OK, I'm just gonna say it. From MY perspective (FWIW) she/he looks like a dyke (not lesbian; dyke). The Birkenstock wearing, granola crunching, armpit and leg hair having, corset hating, lipstick eating, stiletto eschewing, bra burning, enemy of feminism. REAL feminism is knowing when wearing red gets you what you want. It's saving THAT perfume for HIM. It's keeping the ropes in the closet, not hanging them on the chandelier for your in-laws to see just to "make a statement."

OK, maybe less wine with dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Jan 15, 2018)

Dame said:


> OK, I'm just gonna say it. From MY perspective (FWIW) she/he looks like a dyke (not lesbian; dyke). The Birkenstock wearing, granola crunching, armpit and leg hair having, corset hating, lipstick eating, stiletto eschewing, bra burning, enemy of feminism. REAL feminism is knowing when wearing red gets you what you want. It's saving THAT perfume for HIM. It's keeping the ropes in the closet, not hanging them on the chandelier for your in-laws to see just to "make a statement."
> 
> OK, maybe less wine with dinner tomorrow.



No, please do go on. 

I for one, am not seeing the hotness, looks like a drunk fluffy male Euro cross-dresser.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 16, 2018)

Kakashi66223 said:


> No, please do go on.
> 
> I for one, am not seeing the hotness, looks like a drunk fluffy male Euro cross-dresser.



Purple wings look dashing on a double veteran's dress blues.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 16, 2018)

Narcissistic bloody cuntless little shit.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 16, 2018)

Reading this thread... just... WTF is wrong with you people. 

That is all.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 16, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Reading this thread... just... WTF is wrong with you people.
> 
> That is all.



So, I take it, this is not a rhetorical question bro?

M.


----------



## Poccington (Jan 16, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Reading this thread... just... WTF is wrong with you people.
> 
> That is all.



Frank made us do it.


----------



## Poccington (Jan 16, 2018)

Muppet said:


> This fucking mouth breather makes me sick. You know. I really try to accept folks for what they are but I may catch static from some here but this nonsense makes me want to punch a bag of babies. The only thing worse than this is the entire general neutral nonsense. I used to not give a fuck but the older I get, the more I hate people. Flame away brothers and sisters.....
> 
> M.



You'd still hit it...


----------



## AWP (Jan 16, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Reading this thread... just... WTF is wrong with you people.
> 
> That is all.



You're banging a PJ nicknamed "Mittens." Your opinion is invalid.


----------



## CDG (Jan 16, 2018)

AWP said:


> You're banging a PJ nicknamed "Mittens." Your opinion is invalid.


Aca-scuse me? I haven't been mistaken for a PJ since I was at 7-level school and the BMTers held a whispered conference trying to figure out who the dudes with berets were.


----------



## AWP (Jan 17, 2018)

Would you prefer "wanna be CCT" because that's my next option.


----------



## CQB (Jan 17, 2018)

Democrats, you’ve reached rock bottom. 

Yep, vote winner that one.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 17, 2018)

Indeed, one shits inside the harelipped whore what gave him birth.


----------



## CDG (Jan 17, 2018)

AWP said:


> Would you prefer "wanna be CCT" because that's my next option.



I won't tolerate these personal attacks.  Points, and a permanent thread ban.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 17, 2018)

AWP said:


> Would you prefer "wanna be CCT" because that's my next option.


Ok, that’s over the line. It was all fun and games till you went there. Good thing the CCT guys can’t read or they’d be PISSED. 

Sorry for the hijack, back on thread topic. Which was.... uhhhh...  Chelsey Manning running for senate. Sorry I had to actually read back this thread has been so off topic for so long I didn’t actually know.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 17, 2018)

Because I didn't think this thread could get any "better"....Conspiracy theorists, rejoice! A sweet new pie for you: Moscow is behind Manning’s Senate bid.


----------



## CQB (Jan 17, 2018)

...and if my uncle had tits she'd be my auntie...


----------



## Gunz (Jan 17, 2018)

Frank S. said:


> Indeed, one shits inside the harelipped whore what gave him birth.



Indeed, and squirrels hide their nuts.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 17, 2018)

This is stupid, and it's partly mostly my fault...but this thread has turned into an abortion Ms. Manning will never be able to have.

We've got the "dot" thread and Mara's Open Mic thread for this shit.

We'll reopen if (s)he actually gets on a ticket.

*<locked>*


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 17, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> This is stupid, and it's partly mostly my fault...but this thread has turned into an abortion Ms. Manning will never be able to have.
> 
> We've got the "dot" thread and Mara's Open Mic thread for this shit.
> 
> ...



Hey! You still owe me a keyboard.


----------

